# Jaguar Convention - Toronto



## GoM (Jun 18, 2006)

Went to a Jaguar car convention today in Toronto today...about 80-90 Jaguars, maybe 15 of which are E-Types, a couple of the new XK series...quality day. These are the shots I took with my P&S camera, but in a day or two my dad's going to send me some more 'arty' ones I took on his camera (which is much better than mine....might be a Nikon Coolpix 8800), which should hopefully turn out alright..anyway, if you enjoy classic cars, hopefully I got a couple shots for you here.

Here's a red E-type I fell in love with...out of all the ones there, I dunno, I liked the red the most. Normally, I hate sun glare, but it helps with the 'squeaky clean' appearence of it 







This is another shot of the red E-type, this one nose-on....dunno what the rule is with lisence plates online, but I figure if he makes it that obvious, it can't be breaking any rules.






Finally...one guy there has obviously done very well for himself, I think he owned 5 E-types, came to the convention in a Ferrari and had a couple other classic Jags lying about...as well as this replica of an old Jaguar sportscar racer, presumably that raced in le Mans-style racing. When I came around to take a shot, this little kid was inside of it...it looks heaps better in greyscale than colour, as well. I guess it's where dreams are made


----------



## Becky (Jun 19, 2006)

Yep, you shot some beauties alright! Nice one!


----------



## GoM (Jun 19, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## Chiller (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow...these are cool.  I never even heard of this show.   Nicely done. !!


----------

